# Blasc geht nicht -.-'



## Neotrion (12. Januar 2008)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen?
Seit der neue Patch draussen ist geht mein Blasc nicht mehr. Es ging einfach nicht mehr auf. Dann habe ich gedacht ich deinstalier es einfach und dann instalier ich es neu. Aber jetzt wenn ich wieder Instalieren will kann ich klicken das es instalieren soll und dann geht einfach nix mehr und dann muss ich Ctrl+Alt+Delete machen und dann steht ''Keine Rückmeldung'' und ich muss es schlissen.

Ich hoffe auf eine Lösung^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Januar 2008)

Firewall im Weg?


----------



## Isegrim (12. Januar 2008)

Neotrion, bitte beachten folgenden Punkt der Netiquette, der du bei der Registrierung zugestimmt hast:

ZITAT

Senden Sie Ihre Fragen oder Kommentare nur an das Diskussionsforum, das für Ihr Thema am besten geeignet ist. Postings, die mit dem Thema des betreffenden Forums nichts zu tun haben ("Off-Topic-Postings"), machen die Foren unübersichtlich.


Deine Frage paßt am besten in das Unterforum buffed.de / BLASC Support http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=3

/Thread dorthin verschoben


----------



## shadowspirit (13. Januar 2008)

das gleiche problem habe ich auch!  wenn ich den pc starte kommt automatisch die meldung "blasc 2 funktioniert nicht mehr und muss geschlossen werden" , auf eine email von mir hat aber noch keiner reagiert! alle versuche blasc wieder zu activieren waren erfolglos! firewall ist ausgeschalltet und und und ..... , aber es will nichts klappen! jetzt hoffe ich mal das es hier ne sinnfolle lösung gibt!^^ 

mfg shadow


----------



## Rexo (13. Januar 2008)

ich habe das selbe problem seit ein parr stunden habe es schon desinstaliert neu drauf com neustart und so weiter geht noch immer nicht habs jetzt wieder desinstaliert .


----------



## venator_mal'ganis (14. Januar 2008)

Jo, wollte Blasc neu draufmachen aber immer wenn man installieren will kommt:

"Invalid XML Element: Erroneous end of tag, expecting </Char> but </> found."

Wenn man dann auf "OK" klickt kommt das Blasc Upload fenster wo nur wirrwarr drin steht.

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------

